# Turkey porn



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Check this boy out he struts his stuff outside the home my mom is in knowing he can never be legally hunted


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

One more to show u. I get my turkeys mounted like Indian head dress and my buddies love them and they r doing them now also.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

How did you mount the wings? Is there a space for them like the tail fan?


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

I am not sure my taxidermist did them I told him my idea of this and he knocked it out of the park


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

doughman said:


> I am not sure my taxidermist did them I told him my idea of this and he knocked it out of the park


Ahh well it's a nice mount. There's a real old taxidermy set in my basement, I have yet to pull it out if storage but I'm hoping it's not to hard to do myself.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

These guys have some wing and tail panel kits.......http://www.walnutcreekhardwood.com/shop/productinfo.cfm?catID=88&productid=557&cfid=2783174&cftoken=22c7fd5874c818e9-0F174742-C855-7955-F3676EDC2628BCAA

I have done 3 or 4 tail fan mounts with their panels before. Here's one I did for my brother a few years back.....


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

cedarlkDJ said:


> These guys have some wing and tail panel kits.......http://www.walnutcreekhardwood.com/shop/productinfo.cfm?catID=88&productid=557&cfid=2783174&cftoken=22c7fd5874c818e9-0F174742-C855-7955-F3676EDC2628BCAA
> 
> I have done 3 or 4 tail fan mounts with their panels before. Here's one I did for my brother a few years back.....


That's a nice mount too, as well as the ones in the link. What's that thing above the beard, is that just an image?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Jager Pro said:


> What's that thing above the beard, is that just an image?


It's a laser engraved image of a flying turkey. Here's another one I did with the strutting tom........










Here's one I did from these guys (with my little addition on the foot)......http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/K7211-P88C31.aspx
I like their kits too.....










I've always wanted to try the wing thing!


----------

